# Voting Poll: Photo of the Month "December 09"



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 1, 2010)

Which is your favourite?

Nominations here


----------



## Mollykat88 (Jan 29, 2010)

His photo is the best!  Love love the colors!


----------



## Bynx (Jan 29, 2010)

While I agree that Padre Island is very good, I feel Distorted Sunset is the better photo. More thought and execution and creativity has gone into it. While Padre Island has good composition the dark right side throws off the balance to me. Its a bit over the top HDR.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 13, 2010)

I hereby declare Boblybill the winner by a margin...








With Pugnacious33 as runner up...







Well done all and lets get those nominations for February rolling in (despite the late start :blushing


----------



## thinadoukas (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! Awesome photography images! Deserving winner!


----------



## carrollove (Feb 27, 2010)

The photo is perfect!I like the colors.


----------

